# [closed] bill is crafting a blue rose crown



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

if anyone’s interested in getting the DIY, please post below!

as always, please do not trample my flowers or pluck them, i’m trying really hard to breed my hybrids! also, please *don’t* shake my fruit trees, especially my money trees as i’m going to be using them for decoration! if you need fruits of any kind, just ask first and ye shall receive!

i’m a lil sleepy so i’ll be afk for a bit, but feel free to explore the island or shop at nook’s and able’s! just please no funky business on my island or else you will be named and shamed!

tips are obviously not necessary, but appreciated! if you have some spare stones or wood, i’d honestly prefer that since i need to build my cemetary lol.

edit: kicks is also here, i forgot lol

edit 2: i haven’t checked but i think extra DIYS are gone, but they’re to the left of the airport on the beach if any are left!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2020)

Could my sister and I come?


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Could my sister and I come?


sure thing!! i’ll PM you the dodo!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 30, 2020)

i'll drop by for kicks. thanks!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## bebexd (Apr 30, 2020)

can i swing by? i can bring some hardwood!


----------



## SarahSays (Apr 30, 2020)

Can I come??


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 30, 2020)

i’d love to stop by!


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit. Also we won't be able to see or pick up your extra DIY while they're in your house.


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

Karlexus said:


> Hi, I'd like to visit. Also we won't be able to see or pick up your extra DIY while they're in your house.


aaa thanks for letting me know!! i’ll move em to the beach next to the airport!


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 30, 2020)

May I visit please?


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 30, 2020)

morthael said:


> aaa thanks for letting me know!! i’ll move em to the beach next to the airport!


No problem


----------



## Pendar (Apr 30, 2020)

Me and my wife would like to come over if possible please


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

i’m working through the list ya’ll! hang tight! 

me liking other people’s post will indicate where i am at with the queue!!


----------



## duke-420 (Apr 30, 2020)

Still happening?


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

duke-420 said:


> Still happening?


still happening, just moving thru the queue since this unexpectedly blew up lol


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 30, 2020)

I’d love to come


----------



## Fye (Apr 30, 2020)

if you're still taking visitors I'm interested in coming. And I'd love to water some of your flowers on the way out to help out with making hybrids!


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> if you're still taking visitors I'm interested in coming. And I'd love to water some of your flowers on the way out to help out with making hybrids!


ooo you’re the sweetest!! if you need me to water yours back after i host just lmk and i’ll happily come over!! uwu


----------



## Meira (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm interested! I got lots of resources so I can bring some stones and wood for you


----------



## n00b (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

okay ya’ll, temp closing it rn so i can go thru the queue!!


----------



## Tanyana (Apr 30, 2020)

I would love to come get that crown very fast!


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

alright ya’ll looks like he’s crafting until 9 PM, so 30 more mins!!

i’ve reopened to take another how many until he stops!


----------



## necronoia (Apr 30, 2020)

would love to stop by!!


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 30, 2020)

would love to visit!


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

okay ya’ll, will be closing this now so i can eat dinner and mr. bill can rest lol! thanks everyone!


----------

